# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من تزوج بامرأة أكبر منه

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أخواني الكرام**/*
*لنذكر هنا نماذج لمن تزوج بامرأة أكبر منه، والأمر الذي دفعني إلى ذكر ذلك الموضوع، وعرضه هنا في "المجلس" هو ما رأيته من كثير من الناس في إنكارهم لهذا الموضوع حتى عُد كأنه من الكبائر، وعندما أقول لهم إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج بامرأة تكبره بخمسة عشر عاما، يقولون ومن مثل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

*وهذا نموذج:*
*ذكر ابن كثير في "البداية والنهاية" في حوادث سنة (372) ترجمة محمد بن جعفر زوج الحرة: قال: قَالَ الْخَطِيبُ وَابْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ: سَبَبُ تَسْمِيَتِهِ بِزَوْجِ الْحُرَّةِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَطْبَخِ ابْنَةِ بَدْرٍ مَوْلَى الْمُعْتَضِدِ، الَّتِي كَانَتْ زَوْجَةَ الْمُقْتَدِرِ بِاللَّهِ، فَلَمَّا تُوُفِّيَ الْمُقْتَدِرُ، وَبَقِيَتْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ سَالِمَةً مِنَ الْكُتَّابِ وَالْمُصَادَرَا  تِ، كَثِيرَةَ الْأَمْوَالِ، وَكَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ غُلَامٌ شَابٌّ حَدَثُ السِّنِّ يَحْمِلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ حوائج الطَّعَامِ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، فَيَدْخُلُ بِهِ إِلَى مَطْبَخِهَا مَعَ جُمْلَةِ الْخَدَمِ، وَكَانَ شَابًّا رَشِيقًا حَرِكَا، فَنَفَقَ عَلَى الْقَهْرَمَانَة  ِ فَقَدَّمَتْهُ حَتَّى جَعَلَتْهُ كَاتِبًا عَلَى الْمَطْبَخِ، ثُمَّ تَرَقَّتْ بِهِ الْحَالُ إِلَى أَنْ صَارَ وَكِيْلًا يَنْظُرُ فِي الضَّيَاعِ وَالْعَقَارِ، ثُمَّ آلَ بِهِ الْحَالُ حَتَّى صَارَتِ السِّتُّ تُحَدِّثُهُ مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْحِجَابِ، فَعَلِقَتْ بِهِ وَأَحَبَّتْهُ، وَسَأَلَتْهُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ بِهَا، فَاسْتَصْغَرَ نَفْسَهُ، وَخَافَ مِنْ غَائِلَةِ ذَلِكَ، فَشَجَّعَتْهُ هِيَ وَأَعْطَتْهُ مَالًا جَزِيلًا لِيُظْهِرَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْحِشْمَةِ وَالسَّعَادَةِ مَا يُنَاسِبُهَا ; لِيَتَأَهَّلَ لِذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ شَرَعَتْ تُهَادِي الْقُضَاةَ وَالْأَكَابِرَ، ثُمَّ عَزَمَتْ عَلَى تَزْوِيجِهِ، وَرَضِيَتْ بِهِ عِنْدَ حُضُورِ الْقُضَاةِ، وَاعْتَرَضَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهَا عَلَيْهَا، فَغَلَبَتْهُمْ بِالْمُكَارَمَا  تِ وَالْهَدَايَا، وَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا فَمَكَثَتْ مَعَهُ دَهْرًا طَوِيلًا، ثُمَّ تُوُفِّيَتْ قَبْلَهُ، فَوَرِثَ مِنْهَا نَحْوًا مِنْ ثَلَاثِمِائَةِ أَلْفِ دِينَارٍ، وَطَالَ عُمُرُهُ بَعْدَهَا حَتَّى كَانَتْ وَفَاتُهُ فِي هَذِهِ السَّنَةِ، رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَإِيَّانَا بِمَنِّهِ وَكَرَمِهِ.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

هل من نماذج أخرى ؟
هناك قاعدة تقول : الاستثناء يثبت القاعدة !

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

من الاخبار التي مرت بي زواج بطل الاسلام ومحرر الاقصى صلاح الدين الايوبي رحمه الله من عصمة الدين خاتون ابنة امير دمشق وارملة نور الدين زنكي رحمه الله وقد كانت رحمها الله من العابدات الزاهدات

----------


## الحفيشي

إذا كانت المرأة صالحة حقا  فهنيئا بمن يظفر بها ولو كانت تكبره بأي عمر....

----------


## الباحث النحوي

تزوج النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم بخديجة رضي الله عنها وبينهما فارق يزيد على عشر سنوات وهي خير النساء لزوجها رضي الله عنها

----------


## مريم المجدلية

قال ابن كثير في (البداية والنهاية ط إحياء التراث: 6/ 367)
" أُمُّ أَيْمَنَ بَرَكَةُ بِنْتُ ثَعْلَبَةَ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ حُصَيْنِ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ النُّعمان مُوَلَّاةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَرِثَهَا مِنْ أَبِيهِ، وَقِيلَ مِنْ أمِّه، وَحَضَنَتْهُ وَهُوَ صَغِيرٌ، وَكَذَلِكَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ .... وَقَدْ أَعْتَقَهَا وزوَّجها عُبَيْدًا فَوَلَدَتْ مِنْهُ ابْنَهَا أَيْمَنَ فَعُرِفَتْ بِهِ، ثمَّ تَزَوَّجَهَا زيد بن حارثة، مولى رسول الله، فَوَلَدَتْ أُسَامَةَ بْنَ زَيْدٍ ".

----------


## المُحتسب

وما الضَّيرُ لو كانتْ ذاتَ صلاحٍ وعفّةٍ، وتكُ خيرَ رِدءٍ لهُ تعينهُ على الاستقامةِ ودنياهُ، وتكونُ سببًا لنجاتهِ في أُخراهُ
كثّرَ اللهُ مَن هُنّ أمثال أمّهاتِ المؤمنينَ وردّنا إلى جادّةِ الصّوابِ؛ كي لا يكونَ نصيبُنا من ديننا اسمُهُ فقطجزاكمُ اللهُ خيرًا وبارككُم.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أردت أن أفتح موضوعا متعلقا بهذه المسألة،والآن سأشارك في هذا الموضوع
لي أخ عزيز، قريب إلى قلبي، وقد من الله عليه بالاستقامة وحب الخير، وأراد أن يتزوج فسأل وسأل حتى عثر على من تعلق قلبه بها، فأراد أن يخطِبها واستشار أمه لكنها رفضت بدعوى أن البنت أكبر منه بسنتين وعدة أشهر
حاول الشاب إقناع والديه لكنهما امتنعا وهدداه بالسخط وكثيرا ما كانت تدعو عليه أمه، وهو لازال يحب تلكم الفتاة الطيبة التقية، وهي كذلك (إذ كلمها ورآها في منزلها لما ذهب للرؤية الشرعية دون اصطحاب والديه)، وظلت الفتاة متعلقة به طيلة ثمان سنوات، والله المستعان. فما الحل إخواني خصوصا أن هذا الشاب الفاضل لم يعد يعمل واستأنف دراسته وهو يريد أن يتزوج بها بشدة لكنه في نفس الوقت لا يستطيع، فهو خائف من والديه ومن سخطهما

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

هل من مجيب إخواني

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أردت أن أفتح موضوعا متعلقا بهذه المسألة،والآن سأشارك في هذا الموضوع
> لي أخ عزيز، قريب إلى قلبي، وقد من الله عليه بالاستقامة وحب الخير، وأراد أن يتزوج فسأل وسأل حتى عثر على من تعلق قلبه بها، فأراد أن يخطِبها واستشار أمه لكنها رفضت بدعوى أن البنت أكبر منه بسنتين وعدة أشهر
> حاول الشاب إقناع والديه لكنهما امتنعا وهدداه بالسخط وكثيرا ما كانت تدعو عليه أمه، وهو لازال يحب تلكم الفتاة الطيبة التقية، وهي كذلك (إذ كلمها ورآها في منزلها لما ذهب للرؤية الشرعية دون اصطحاب والديه)، وظلت الفتاة متعلقة به طيلة ثمان سنوات، والله المستعان. فما الحل إخواني خصوصا أن هذا الشاب الفاضل لم يعد يعمل واستأنف دراسته وهو يريد أن يتزوج بها بشدة لكنه في نفس الوقت لا يستطيع، فهو خائف من والديه ومن سخطهما


لا نملك إلا أن نسأل الله العظيم القدير أن ييسر أمره 
وننصحه بالاستخارة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الحكم في هذا الموضوع يتوقف على ديانة البنت وديانة الأم والأب فإن كانت البنت صاحبة دين وخلق ورفض الأم والأب لسبب دنيوي وهوى نفس فلا يجوز ذلك للأب ولا للأم ، أما إن كان لسبب معتبر كعدم كفاءة أو وضاعة حسب في المرأة فلا يجوز له مخالفتهما.
وأرى بعد هذا الوقت الطويل إن كانت البنت صاحبة حسب ودين أن يحاول مراجعة الوالد والوالدة فيها مرة أخرى ، ويحرض عليهما من يحسن الحديث معهما وإقناعهما ، فأغلب الظن أنهما سوف يرقان لحال ولدهما وحال تلك البنت المسكينة.
وكل ما أريد تنبيه هذا الأخ إليه أن ينظر للأمر بحياد وليس بعين المحب فإن (( عين الرضى عن كل عيب كليلة )) ، فقد يكون الأب والأم على حق ويريان فيها من العيوب ما يجعل من الصعب عليه عشرتها بعد الزواج ، فقد يكون العشق قد غلبه على عقله فلا يرى الصورة في وضعها الطبيعي . نسأل الله أن يقسم له الخير وأن يرضيه به. والله أعلم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

موضوع طريف ، جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ عبد الحميد .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الفتوى رقم: 296
الصنف: فتاوى الزواج

*في التزوج بمن تكبره سنا*
 
*السؤال:* أريد نصيحة لمن يريد الزواج بفتاة تكبره بثلاث أو أربع سنوات. حفظك الله*.*

*الجواب:* الحمد لله ربّ العالمين والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين، وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد:
*فالمعيار الشرعي في اختيار الزوجة ليس بالسنِّ وإنَّما بالدِّين لما ثبت عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه عَنِ النَّبِيِّ  صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم  قَالَ: " تُنْكَحُ الْمَرْأَةُ لأَرْبَعٍ لِمَالِهَا وَلِحَسَبِهَا وَجَمَالِهَا وَلِدِينِهَا، فَاظْفَرْ بِذَاتِ الدِّينِ تَرِبَتْ يَدَاكَ"(1)، فالمرأة الصالحة التي ذكرت في القرآن وفي السنة هي التي ينبغي الظفر بها قال الله تعالى: ﴿**فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِّلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللّهُ*﴾* [النساء: 34] وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "إذا صلت المرأة خمسها وصامت شهرها وحصنت فرجها وأطاعت زوجها قيل لها ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت"(2)، والسِنُّ لا يمنع من التزوُّج بها ويكفيك أنَّ النَّبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم تزوَّج خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها* وكانت تكبره بسنوات وكانت من أحبّ الناس إليه وهي التي ولدت له الأولاد دون سائر نسائه والتي كان من نسلها الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما، لذلك كان السنُّ ليس مانعًا من اختيار الزوجة الصالحة التي تعينه على إقامة الدين وتحقيق المودَّة والرَّحمة والسكون التي ذكرت في قوله تعالى: ﴿**وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ**﴾ [الروم: 21]*
*والعلم عند الله تعالى، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله ربّ العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين.*

الجزائر في: 12 رمضان 1426ه
الموافق ل: 15 أكتوبر2005م

*1- أخرجه البخاري في النكاح (5090)، ومسلم في الرضاع (3708)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.*

*2- أخرجه أحمد (1683)، من حديث عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه. وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب(1932).
______________________________  __________

*http://www.ferkous.com/site/rep/Bk39.php

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

والده لا يوافق على زواجه من فتاة تكبره بعامين
تعرفت على شاب ذي دين وخلق في دورة تدريبية منذ أربع سنوات ولكن والده يرفض زواجنا لأنني أكبره بعامين ؟ أريد أن أعرف ما رأى الدين في ذلك وماذا نستطيع أن نفعل ؟.

الحمد للهأولا :
لا حرج في زواج الرجل ممن تكبره بعامين أو أكثر ، إذا كانت صاحبة دين وخلق ، وقد تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها ، وهي أكبر منه سنا .
وللأب رأي معتبر في اختيار زوجة ابنه ، لحقه في البر والإكرام ، ولعامل الخبرة والتجربة التي قد لا تتوفر للابن ، لكن موافقة الأب ليست شرطا لصحة النكاح ، بخلاف المرأة فإن نكاحها يتوقف على موافقة وليها .
ثانيا :
ينبغي للابن أن يسعى لإقناع أبيه ، وأن يبين له رغبته في الزواج منك ، فإن استجاب الأب فالحمد لله ، وإن أصر على موقفه ، فإن الابن سيكون بين أمرين صعبين :
1- بين أن يتنازل عن رغبته ، ويحقق مراد والده ، وهذا أسلم له في أغلب الأحوال ؛ إلا إن كانت طبيعة الأب توحي بأنه لن يرضى لابنه إلا ما يختاره هو بنفسه ، مما لا يوافق رغبة الابن ، كأن يختار له من داخل العائلة أو القبيلة من لا تصلح له ، أو يظهر أن اعتراضه يرجع إلى تدين الفتاة واستقامتها ، ففي هذه الحال ، سيكون الابن مضطرا لمخالفته ، لأنه إن لم يخالفه اليوم ، سيخالفه غدا .
2- وبين أن يمضي في رغبته ، مخالفا لأبيه - على فرض أنه يستطيع إكمال النكاح بنفسه - وهذا لا ينبغي ؛ لما فيه من مخالفة الأب ، وإغضابه ، ولما فيه من احتمال القطيعة ، وحصول النفرة ، وفي ذلك مضرة على الابن وأولاده ، وعليك أيضا ، والمرأة العاقلة لا ينبغي لها أن ترضى بمثل هذا الزواج ، إلا في نحو ما ذكرنا ، من كون الأب يسلك منهجا في الاختيار سيتعارض غالبا مع رغبة الابن ، وأنه لا مفر له من معارضته ، فإن بعض الآباء لهم ذوق خاص ، أو نظرة خاصة ، لا تناسب أبناءهم ، ونحن ننصح الآباء أن يدعوا حرية الاختيار لأولادهم ، فإن الزواج حياة ممتدة ، ومن حق الإنسان أن يختار من سيشاركه هذه الحياة ، وأن يكون دور الأب هو النصح والإرشاد ، دون الإلزام ، ما دام الابن سيختار من تناسبه .
وعلى الابن أن يجتهد في إقناع أبيه ، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقكما لكل خير .
والله أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

طلّق أينشتاين زوجته ميلِفا في 14 شباط (فبراير) 1919 وتزوج بعدها من ابنة عمه "ايلسا لوينثال" التي تكبره بثلاث سنوات في 2 حزيران (يونيو) 1919
من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة

----------


## حمود العنزي

لاارى في ذلك عيبا اذا اتفق الطرفان وقبلا وتقبلا الوضع بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب على الطرح

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

وقد تزوج هشام بن عروة بن الزبير بن العوام من فاطمة بنت المنذر، وكانت تكبره بثلاث عشرة سنة، فولدت له: عروة ومحمدًا، كما كانت من شيوخه في الحديث.

----------

